# Sacred Cottage, Powys - November 2013



## antonymes (Nov 28, 2013)

New find whilst on a day trip to buy books in Hay on Wye. Arrived really early, bought loads of great books and was all finished by 
mid day, so decided to do a bit of exploring while I was in the area. Low expectations but had a fantastic find with this amazing cottage.
Time constraints meant that it was a bit of a rushed affair, so apologies for the poor photography. I'll definitely be going back to 
get more and hopefully get some history on the place for a more respectable report.

Sorry this is a bit pic heavy. It was such a great place.

Bottles




The hallway




The Kitchen




Orthodox Christianity




Just Apple




Pans




Window porn




Hole in the roof




Trouser press




English short stories




Blue washing basket




Tiny bed




Wardrobe




Landing window




Back downstairs




Oar




Tape recorder




Coasters and cobwebs




Thanks for looking.​


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 28, 2013)

Very beautifully photographed, sweeping with jealousy at this!


----------



## antonymes (Nov 28, 2013)

mockingbird said:


> Very beautifully photographed, sweeping with jealousy at this!



Thanks Mockingbird. This one was the sort of find that you only dream of.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 28, 2013)

Indeed, id love to come across a place like this, seems further away from my hometown is the key!


----------



## daftoldgit (Nov 28, 2013)

This is an ace one!
Nice and decrepit, just how I like em.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 28, 2013)

Great find, I recon the photos are great.
I wish I could find a place like that


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 28, 2013)

Amazing find.


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 28, 2013)

Great stuff Ian....photos are excellent.....wish I could find a place like this [  ]....cheers for posting!!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 28, 2013)

Thats a good find, and excellent photos


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 28, 2013)

Great pics for a rush visit !!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 29, 2013)

What a find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## antonymes (Nov 29, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> Great stuff Ian....photos are excellent.....wish I could find a place like this [  ]....cheers for posting!!



A great find James. Got quite a few more to get through, if you can find the time to come along?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 29, 2013)

Lovely set of pics and great find!
Thanks..


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 29, 2013)

ace ace ace!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 29, 2013)

Whoa real nice that. Stunning shots


----------



## antonymes (Nov 29, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Whoa real nice that. Stunning shots



Thanks Mars. Looking forward to getting up to your exhibition really soon.


----------



## wombles (Nov 29, 2013)

Fantastic pictures, really captures the essence of the place! I have always had a particular fascination with any place that has so many items left behind, from hospitals, care homes to nightclubs, pubs and houses! it becomes a real time capsule and leads to a more full picture! What caused a place to be literally left in situ, why has it been left that way? 
Well done!!!!


----------



## woodland pixie (Nov 30, 2013)

Fab photos. What an amazing find


----------



## Lucky Pants (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice shots, looks a lovely place


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 5, 2013)

great find well done


----------



## gigi (Dec 11, 2013)

very nice! Great work here!


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 12, 2013)

Awesome stuff. Looking at that Heinz can and the Hot Chocolate pot this place hasn't been long derelict, maybe three or four years. It must have been decrepit before it was abandoned.

Next time you go, look for expiry dates if you could?


----------



## NakedEye (Dec 13, 2013)

antonymes said:


> A great find James. Got quite a few more to get through, if you can find the time to come along?



of course Ian...we need our master plan


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice pics. Bet it was cold in the winter.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 30, 2013)

*Cor!! Lovely little place this is!! Well found that man!! *


----------



## Maisy (Feb 11, 2014)

This is my first visit to the site and I think all the pictures are stunning. How do you find derelict places like this? Do you try and find out the history of these places and why they have been left like this. It seems so abrupt, like they were just in the middle of something.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 11, 2014)

We just look everywhere! Drive about, search local papers, p[lanning applications, old maps, historical books, word of mouth, land auction sites, MoD estates press releases, fire serice reports. Just anywhere we can get our grubby little paws on 
Welcome to the forum BTW!


----------



## krela (Feb 11, 2014)

Maisy said:


> It seems so abrupt, like they were just in the middle of something.



In many cases the cause is death, which generally is quite abrupt. Sad really.


----------

